# Peak to Peak ride



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Ok, so I did the Peak to Peak ride on hwy 34 and rt 7. At least the people I was riding with from Boulder told me so. Ended up being 55 miles. Now, being from the Chicago area, it was pretty tough but had a really good time. Didn't get dropped. The guys/girls I rode with were pretty impressed and I was too. Then the next day did Devils Gulch. I was told that was much easier. Those people are crazy. That was the hardest ride I think I ever did. I've ridden Brasstown Bald in Georgia and I thought that was hard.  Not even close. Saw 2 guys from Garmin and 3 from Bissel. Couldn't tell who they were though, I was seeing kangaroos  
Looking forward to next year. Plan on using a different gear choice. Rode with 39-53 x 12-25


----------

